# How long does Angel Eyes take?



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

How long does Angel Eyes take to make a difference in staining? I've had Odo on it for about a week and a half and I can't really see where anything is looking better. I know it doesn't remove what's there, only causes the new to grow back white, but does it just take some more time for the fur to start growing back in? Normally Odo gets groomed every four weeks, so his fur grows pretty quick. I thought I'd be able to tell by now, but it all looks just as orange as always below his eyes and all around his mouth.

Also, he's had soft stool since starting Angel Eyes. Not diarrhea, and no extra volume, but it's soft and half the time gets stuck in his fur which is rather annoying.

I know a few on here have used it and liked it. How long did it take for you to notice visibly that it was working?


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

I think it took about two weeks before I was able to notice that the new hair growth wasn't stained. A month after I began using it I was able to trim away the stained hair.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

It took about 3 weeks to notice that Kina's new fur was going in white. She has a lot of staining around her mouth and what it funny is that she now looks like she has a white ring around her lips.

I had her hair cut this weekend and the groomer was able to remove all of her tear stains around her eyes.

I did notice a bit of soft stools when she started but I just assumed it was because I had given her a raw bone. You may want to trim the hairs from around her butt so it the poop doesn't get stuck in it. That's what I do. Add a bit of pumpkin to her food. I give Kina about a Tbsp of pumpkin to her food to help her get firm.


----------

